# I'm a german dude and new here on this Board!!!



## Xenox.AFL (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi dudes,

i forgot to post who I am... So here are some infos about me...

My Name is Frank "Xenox" Neumann, live in germany with my wife Anette, I am 32 years old and a synth junkie! I love Synthesizer since I got in 1984 my first computer, from this time on I'm making anything on the computer like coding and making music/sounds...! One of my first groups on the C64 I joined were the big and wellknown group Alpha Flight (http://www.alphaflight.de (www.alphaflight.de)), a really big and nice group!

Later I bought my first Hardware Synthesizer and from that day, I am programming and making Sounds like hell. Someday I got an offer from Yamaha Europe to make sòHÕ   72HÕ   72HÕ   72HÕ   72HÕ   72HÕ   72HÕ   72 HÕ   72!HÕ   72"HÕ   72#HÕ   72$HÕ   72%HÕ   72&HÕ   72'HÕ   72(HÕ   72)HÕ   72*HÕ   72+HÕ   72,HÕ   72-HÕ   72.HÕ   72/HÕ   720HÕ   721HÕ   722HÕ   723HÕ   724HÕ   725HÕ   726HÕ   727HÕ   728HÕ   729HÖ   72:HÖ   72;HÖ   72<HÖ   72=HÖ   72>HÖ   72?HÖ   [email protected]HÖ   72AHÖ   72BHÖ   72CHÖ   72DHÖ   72EHÖ   72FHÖ   72GHÖ   72HHÖ   72IHÖ   72JHÖ   72KHÖ   72LHÖ   72MHÖ   72NHÖ   72OHÖ   72PHÖ   72QHÖ   72RHÖ   72SHÖ   72THÖ   72UHÖ   72VHÖ   72WHÖ   72XHÖ   72YHÖ   72ZHÖ   72[HÖ   72\HÖ   72]HÖ   72^HÖ   72_HÖ   72`HÖ   72aHÖ   72bHÖ   72cHÖ   72dHÖ   72eHÖ   72fHÖ   72gHÖ   72hHÖ   72iHÖ   72jHÖ   72kHÖ   72lHÖ   72mHÖ   72nHÖ   72oHÖ   72pHÖ   72qHÖ   72rHÖ   72sHÖ   72tHÖ


----------



## PaulR (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Frank.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 17, 2006)

Guten Tach 

welcome on VI, take a seat and have a cake ... where do you from exactly?


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Apr 17, 2006)

Waywyn @ Mon Apr 17 said:


> Guten Tach
> 
> welcome on VI, take a seat and have a cake ... where do you from exactly?



Mahlzeit! 

I live in the near of Braunschweig...!

Frank


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Frank & welcome to VI!  

Enjoy yourself on the forum...


----------



## Daryl (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome...............

D


----------



## Toxeen (Apr 17, 2006)

heya Frank.
Guess, it was the one and only right choice, joining V.I. 

keep it up

-Boris


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Frank,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you guys, really nice place here...!

Frank


----------

